
Simjacker – Next Generation Spying over Mobile - r1ch
https://www.adaptivemobile.com/blog/simjacker-next-generation-spying-over-mobile
======
grandchild
Would be nice to have more information on:

* Which countries?

* How can I see whether my SIM still supports S@T? (The article makes it sound like it usually does.)

------
eddyg
This is the page that actually has details that _should_ have been on the home
page.

